# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  NVIDIA  Драйверы  GeForce  Driver Release 258

## VAU

*NVIDIA  Драйверы  GeForce  Driver Release 258 
Новое в выпуске 258.96 Для Win 7 Vista и ХР*


Данный набор драйверов поддерживает графические процессоры серии GeForce 6, 7, 8, 9, 100, 200, 300 и 400, 
•Добавлена поддержка GeForce GTX 460.
•Добавлена поддержка технологии NVIDIA 3D Vision Surround. Подробнее о данной технологии, а также аппаратных и программных требованиях вы узнаете тут.
•Позволяет повысить производительность графических процессоров серии GeForce GTX 400 в нескольких играх для ПК (помимо ранее опубликованных улучшений и доработок в Выпуске 265). Мы представляем примеры самых выдающихся достижений, полученных при использовании GeForce GTX 480. Результаты могут изменяться в зависимости от вашего GPU и системной конфигурации:
Прирост производительности до 11% в Aliens vs. Predator (1920x1200 4xAA/16xAF – тесселяция включена)
Прирост производительности до 7% в Crysis: Warhead (1920x1200 4xAA/16xAF – Настройки уровня Gamer)
Прирост производительности до 4% in H.A.W.X (SLI – 1920x1200 4xAA/16xAF – очень высокий уровень настроек)
Прирост производительности до 10% в Just Cause 2 (SLI – 1920x1200 4xAA/16xAF - Concrete Jungle)
Прирост производительности до 6% в Metro 2033 (1920x1200 4xAA/16xAF – тесселяция включена)
Прирост производительности до 7% в Metro 2033 (SLI – 1920x1200 4xAA/16xAF – тесселяция включена)
Прирост производительности до 10% in S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat (1920x1200 4xAA/16xAF)
Прирост производительности до 12% in S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat (SLI – 1920x1200 4xAA/16xAF)
Прирост производительности до 4% in World in Conflict (SLI – 1920x1200 4xAA/16xAF)
•Обновление системного ПО PhysX до версии 9.10.0224. 
•Обновление драйвера HD Audio до версии 1.0.15.0 (на поддерживаемых GPU).
•Многочисленные исправления ошибок. Более подробная информация о ключевых исправлениях доступна во вкладке Документация в описании выпуска.
Новое в Выпуске 258
•Поддержка новых Adobe CS5 возможностей с GPU-ускорением. 
•Поддержка GPU-ускорения обеспечивает более плавное воспроизведение онлайн видео в формате HD при помощи Adobe Flash 10.1. Подробности тут.
•Поддержка DirectCompute в Windows 7 при работе с графическими процессорами серии GeForce 8 и более поздних.
•Поддержка OpenCL 1.0 (Открытого языка вычислений) во всех графических процессорах серии GeForce 8 и более поздних.
•Поддержка OpenGL 3.3 в графических процессорах серии GeForce 8 и более поздних.
•Поддержка одиночных GPU и технологии NVIDIA SLI на SLI-сертифицированных материнских платах на базе Intel X58 с поддержкой DirectX 9, DirectX 10, DirectX 11 и OpenGL, включая 3-way SLI, Quad SLI и SLI.
•Позволяет разгонять GPU и отслеживать температуру при помощи системных инструментов NVIDIA . 

http://turbo.to/t91xyjpxclty.html >Скачать для Win XP</a>

http://turbo.to/xoc4c0e8zrjj.html >Скачать для Win 7 x64  Vista x64</a>

----------

